# Bon logiciel, simple pour convertir film ?



## annecharlotte (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai un Ipod Touch
Lorsque j'essaie de convertir des films -telecharges, pour la plupart en .avi- pour les mettre sur mon Ipod Touch, l'écran reste noir. Mon convertisseur ne semble pas marcher. Il s'agit de MPeg media player.
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer un logiciel simple d'utilisation, pour Mac, destiné à convertir les fichiers pour les rentre compatibles sur Itunes.

Merci !

Anne
Mac Book
Snow Leopard


----------



## Maekhong (18 Mai 2010)

Salut,

As-tu essayé MPEG Streamclip ? Ou même Quicktime.

http://www.squared5.com/


----------



## pticoc (18 Mai 2010)

J'ai toujours utilisé Quicktime.
Et avec Quicktime 10 (intégré à Snow Leopard), c'est encore plus simple:



Avec Quicktime, tu lances la séquence que tu souhaites convertir au format iTunes.
Une fois que la séquence est lancée, tu clique sur le bouton d'export en bas à droite du 'player' qui représente une petite flèche courbée qui sort d'un cadre juste à gauche du bouton qui permet de passer en mode plein écran (cf image ci-dessous)




​
A partir de là quicktime te propose de choisir entre différent format d'export. Tu choisi ce qui te convient et le tour est joué. Le truc cool c'est qu'une fois la conversion terminée la séquence est directement importée dans itunes rubrique 'films' sans action supplémentaire.
Pour avoir encore plus la classe  tu peux créer un petit programme avec automator pour effectuer ces actions à la chaine et ainsi lancer la conversion de plusieurs séquences à la suite. Attention: t'as intérêt a avoir une bonne bête.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2010)

Le plus simple est probablement PunyVid d'autant qu'il propose une fonction d'import direct dans iTunes une fois la conversion réalisée.


----------



## Cath83 (26 Mai 2010)

[citation]Le plus simple  est probablement PunyVid d'autant qu'il propose une fonction d'import  direct dans iTunes une fois la conversion réalisée. [/citation]

Hello 
J'ai également un souci de convertisseur de vidéos. reçues d'amis sur PC à des formats tels que MTS ou AVI, ma version 10 de quick time les recrache. VLC les lit mais ne me permet pas le traitement sur iMovie. J'ai donc cherché des softs tels que MPEG StreamCLip ou Kigo vidéo converter, mais à chaque fois, la conversion compresse et rend la vidéo inexploitable. ( genre 1 image sur 2 =  mouvements hachés) quant à PunyVid, en effet très facile d'utilisation, n'altère pas les vidéos mais ne gère à priori pas l'audio ! je tourne en rond ... 
quelqu'un a t-il une réponse  siouplait ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Mai 2010)

logiciel simple? HANDBRAKE, c'est ze classique pour tout type de conversion video
T'as meme des prereglages video pour Ipod

(bizzare que personne l'ai cité ou bien je me gourre?)


----------



## Cath83 (27 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> logiciel simple? HANDBRAKE, c'est ze classique pour tout type de conversion video
> T'as meme des prereglages video pour Ipod
> 
> (bizzare que personne l'ai cité ou bien je me gourre?)



Je viens de télécharger Handbrake ... première vidéo MTS convertie très facilement en MP4 qualité ok, son ok ! Oui mais ... ça se gâte à la deuxième vidéo ... en effet, je glisse le fichier dans la petite fenêtre destination file ... nommée correctement, mais le fichier qui en ressort converti correspond au premier ...???
il y a quelque chose que je fais de travers mais quoi ?
en bref, une fois la premiere vidéo convertie, comment lui faire encoder les autres ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Mai 2010)

bon, c'est deja un bon debut.

Euh, j'ai pas le soft sous les yeux mais ta nouvelle video, tu dois mettre en source, pas en destination ? 
Regarde un peu du coté des reglages, prefs, etc.. (renomme le nom de ta destination pour pas qu'il s'arrete de peur d'ecraser un fichier)


----------



## Cath83 (27 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon, c'est deja un bon debut.
> 
> Euh, j'ai pas le soft sous les yeux mais ta nouvelle video, tu dois mettre en source, pas en destination ?
> Regarde un peu du coté des reglages, prefs, etc.. (renomme le nom de ta destination pour pas qu'il s'arrete de peur d'ecraser un fichier)



en effet j'ai vu le mode source en haut de la fenêtre ... à priori c'est bien la manip que j'avais loupée... j'en saurai plus ce soir. 
Si c'est ok ... c'est un super soft que je te remercie de m'avoir recommandé ! 

_Edith : pas pu attendre ce soir ... je confirme HandBrake est excellent ! 
Merci !
_


----------

